# The "Boneheads"



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

*The first three models to come from the "Ocularis" concept...*

*When the "Ocularis" attachment met with the motivation to build a PFS inspired range of shooters, there was no peeling them apart.... With no need for forks, I found the luxury of lifted limitations, and the right of way to take things in a slightly different direction.....*

N*aturally I jumped at the chance to get a bit "Strange"..... The "Boneheads" are a satire of the sacred, The "Myth" and the "Hype" personified, and on a mission to spoof the macabre! *








*Hahahahahehehe!!!!*

*I'm playing.... Always playing! I really don't talk like that..*

*I do have a crazy-stoopid laugh though! A deranged and staccato, Renfield sort of laugh! Hea he hea he hea he, etc..............(fade out)*


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Those ore both creepy and cool! I love the first one.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

every goth head and fans of "nightmare before christmas" are gonna want one of these


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the first one looks like you took a morning selfie :neener: great looking shooters brother they are going to fly of the website i hope you made enough


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

OOOOOHHH Nooo! They've sold long ago! I'm no longer flying any "Vendor" colors... I'm just showing some fun frames I've made in the past.... Just for fun


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

They'd be perfect for flickin' candy corn at those greedy little bastards that disregard the "take one" sign in front of the bowl of Halloween candy put out for the trick-or-treaters...


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

wooooooooooooot!

fantastic work buddy. i really like the last one.

cheers, geko


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool make more make more make more make more make more


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You have a kind of renaissance Genius inside that disclose itself according to moon phases. Still thinking that someone should start a Slingshot's Museum.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Man that third one is my favorite. I love the creativity Lee!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Dang Lee, your skills are outstanding man. Those are by far some of the creepiest, coolest, most bad A$$, unicorn slaying, dark elf hip wearing shooters I ever seen!!! Cheah!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh what? Not a meticulously laminated exotic metal core glistening and perfectly executed rendition in 20 exotic erotic woods and metals from the far reaches of the galaxy? Not a beauty Missie Slingshotz of dah munth, naked, baring all, untied and nude with sensuous bumps and curves reclining on a bed of mink for us to behold with lustful catapultey eyes and drool dripping from our chins soiling our T shirts over fat beer bellies and knee length camoflauge shortz? Hats off to beaking tradition...quite an imagination you have there fella... Zombieshooterz?


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

SPOOKY!...Excellent work...very creative...PHIL


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow just wow. Sometimes I get in the BlackSheep FB page and just stare at your creations. You never seize to amaze . The originality,creativity and high quality of your work is second to none. Stunning


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG I AM IN LOVE! That silly second one is awesoooooooooooooooooooooooooomeee !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

You my brotha ARE A TRUE ARTIST! :bowdown:

Cheers!

E.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you so much, you guys! Of course there will be more, Fabian.... I'm quite taken by them, myself, and I don't have one either!!! Glad you all like em!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now those are NASTY!!! Very, very cool .... Great work!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Very inspiring . . . Love the last one!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Charles said:


> Now those are NASTY!!! Very, very cool .... Great work!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you very, very much, Mr. Charles


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Peter Recuas said:


> Very inspiring . . . Love the last one!!!


That's very kind of you, Peter. Don't you dare start forging slingshots!!! 

With your eye for design, and crafty hands, you'd be scary competition!!!! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

e~shot said:


>


Hahahahahahaa!!! What the heII *IS* that??!?!?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Hahahahahahaa!!! What the heII *IS* that??!?!?


I'm scared for these....


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahahahaa!!! What the heII *IS* that??!?!?
> ...


Well I know you're not into Pickle Forks, but that's all they are....... I made them! They're not going to get you! I'm kinda like, their Mommy!!!

"Campbell", "Rose", "Marconni", step away from the Sri Lankan man!!! Back up, or I'm keeping your bands another week!!!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

These are some of the coolest shooters I've seen to date!

Awesome work!


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

Those are so COOL!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

